# danzik17 does BJJ



## danzik17 (Mar 27, 2010)

So as of last week, I'm officially signed up for a Gracie Sports BJJ facility under Marcio Stambowsky.  

Since I'll be attending class 3+ times per week, I'll be dropping my normal training back down to maybe 2 short and heavy workouts per week to maintain (or increase) overall strength.  These workouts will consist mainly of front squats, pullups, rows, and deadlifts.  Supplemental work will consist of kettle-bell work core strength, grip work, and stretching.

In 6 months - 1 year I hope to be competing.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Apr 8, 2010)

good luck man.

How are the classes coming along so far?  This is something I've been interested in doing for awhile.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck dude. 

Competition is fun and will really give you perspective on your training. It matures you a lot as a submission fighter. Of course, do it when you feel comfortable. 

Did you start training yet? How is it going so far, if so?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've taken probably 6 classes so far, 3 per week.  I'll be adding in Friday's which is just rolling, no official class.  That said, all of the guys are really cool - the experienced ones kick the hell out of me for sure, but then they go over what I just did wrong in the match.  Sometimes when they can tell I don't know what to do, they'll freeze the match and explain what I can do in my position - for example, I really don't know what to do in a butterfly guard, but they'll explain if they notice or I ask.

Two of my big "need to dos" are first to RELAX and second to learn to keep myself tight - I end up exposing myself a lot when I go to break someone's guard.  On the first point, I kept messing up when I was trying to do a certain move (not sure of what it's called).  The guy I was training with noticed that I was all tensed up with effort and basically just told me to relax, I don't need to put that much effort into what I'm doing (strength wise).

Other than that, I just need to keep going and keep repeating what I'm doing over and over.  For example, as basic as it is, a hip escape is kind of an odd movement for me, but I'll get it.

I'm not going to participate, but there's a competition this Saturday in Jersey that a lot of the guys are competing in.  I'll probably go to hang out and watch.  A lot of these guys are first/second placers in a lot of competitions, so it should be good.

The only other thing is honestly, you really don't need the gym.  I'm canceling my membership.  After coming home from BJJ, I don't have either the energy or desire to go to the gym.  Any supplemental stuff I ever want to do can probably be done with sandbags, an olympic bar, and a pullup bar.


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like you have some good guys to train with. 

Relaxation is definitely one of the most important things for beginners to learn. People new to grappling end up wasting a lot of energy just sort of seizing up and breathing hard when it isn't necessary. There are some guys who absolutely spaz out and blow their wad in a minute. You'll notice most of the best grapplers are very relaxed.

Breathing is also very important. I always liked to train myself to breath slow and controlled. It helps you relax and be aware of your position when you are very vulnerable.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got through rolling for about 45 minutes and then watching two blue belts roll.  Learned some new stuff today.  When I went in, I was getting choked and armbared constantly.  By the end, I was still getting choked and armbared  but it was taking him much much longer to get me in a position where he could do it.  I kind of started to feel when he was about to get me in the armbar and would try to roll into it so he'd still have my arm, but wasn't in a position to put any pressure on it anymore.

While I was watching I saw one of the guys constantly get into the same kind of positions I was in, so it was a good experience to see how he handled it and defended it.

Only other thing is that they noticed that I hadn't really been taught how to attack other than chokes (I've done armbar maybe...twice?)  so we spent the last 10-15 minutes before we left going over how to do kimura/americana from sidemount and a kimura from guard.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like its going well so far.

Out of curiosity, what is this costing you so far?  3x a week sounds like it could get pricey.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2010)

175$ for the first month, 125$ each following month.

As many classes per month as I want - it's a group class thing.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, a short two weeks into it and I have my first injury of the season.  A guy I was rolling with had me in an armbar, but I got my elbow below his knees so he shouldn't have had anything.  In trying to pull my arm out, I ended up pulling a ligament or something in my arm.  Now, it hurts on the left side of the bottom of my forearm right above my elbow when my arm is in either extreme (extended or curled).

I didn't tap because there wasn't any pain at all until all of the sudden something went pop and I just went OH SHIT.  Nothing to be done now but RICE it and hope it heals soon.

I may still do the slow controlled classes, but free rolling will be out of the question for probably a month.  Sucks.


----------

